# Photography in Denmark Site



## ChristopherGrant (Aug 23, 2003)

Like most of us here we've picked up a camera and fancy ourselves a great photographer...  this web page is a simple presentation of some of the shots I've taken here in Copenhagen, Denmark over the past couple of months.  From Seattle to Copenhagen is a big move, and admittedly I left the land of plenty for a land without much change in it's landscapes... but nevertheless, perhaps in time my work will get good enough to make a little change along the way?  Any thoughts and comments are welcome...

Thanks for taking a look!
Sincerely,
Christopher

http://www.projectgrant.com/Christopher


----------

